# On Demand Grinder Cleaning Routine



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,

I'm relatively new to owning an on demand grinder and am curious how often and how exactly to be cleaning it. Every time I change beans? Every few months? Take burrs apart and vacuum everything out? Use Urnex Grindz each time?

I'm a low volume user but of course ground coffee sits in the chamber all the time even when I'm not using it.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Personally I give mine a thorough clean every time I change beans or finish a kilo bag, which for me is about once a month. My 65e is a doddle, top burr off and you can easily get to most of the bits you need to.


----------



## RasmusDJ (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a Mazzer Kony E, and I'm cleaning every 3-5 month with grinz only. I have never taken the burs apart. It runs smoothly and quiet, although I only use light city roast or Nordic roast. So it's doesn't get dirty from oils ect.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Your in for a surprise if you haven't taken the burrs apart.

Conicals have vastly more space inside, more cracks and more places where grinds get stuck then flat burr grinders. Grindz really do a horrible job cleaning those places even if you only use light roasted beans.

There is only one method that take care of it and that is too unscrew the burr carrier and cleaning the whole chamber, burrs etc. manually.

This should be done regularly, I do it when I can taste a slight effect on the quality


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

With many grinders, it is quite easy to whip the top burr carrier off and give a general clean and hoover out. personally, i only do this a couple of times a year. I hear people saying out loud that that is dirty.....is it....in Yorkshire, you never wash your Yorkshire pudding tins.....do we take the burrs out and scrub them with dosmestos.....no....


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Another 65E user here and I'm exactly as post #2 - every month or kilo thereabouts I pop the top burr off and hoover it out with the aid of a cotton bud.

Generally whenever Grindz are mentioned, the consensus from various people called Dave is that grinders are for coffee beans only and not to put cleaning pellets, rice etc through.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

twice a year I whip the burs apart and wonder why I went to the bother, they never seem that dirty, sticking a vacuum down the cut and up the doser on a regular basis seems to keep it clean. I dont get why they aren't all gunked up and oily but they just arnt.

I even rescued a macap mxd from a closing down office cafe the other month.. I estimate it had 200kg put through it, looking at the total shots and the splits between the single and double dosages ... and when I took that apart it seemed oil free, just stale dry grinds in it


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

I was going to post something like this but search threw up a fresh thread. Mines a conical, presumably a basic clean might be to take off top burr and brush them over with a more thorough clean being to dismantle properly and sort out the spray out mess in the casing?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I've owned my K10 Fresh (conical on demand) for just over 2 years, and have done nothing other than put beans through it. Have been tempted to strip it down and have a good look deep inside on a few occasions, but usually get as far as getting all the beans out and hoovering the loose beans out of the top of the burrs and as it all looks pretty clean I just leave it there.

One day I may go deeper... as the actress said to the bishop...


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

I own a k10PB and when I look down the throat it look spotless, but it is very far from spotless when I remove the burr carrier.

Most of the stuff is located at the bottom at the carrier and around the sweeping arms.


----------

